# Flying with hash?



## chikalaki (Dec 10, 2012)

I am a pending medical marijuana patient here in CO (meaning I sent in all the paper work and can shop off the paper work, just waiting for card in the mail. I am flying from CO back to KY for the holidays and want to bring some hash and possibly edibles with me. I am aware I cannot fly out of state with my medicine. For the edibles I am just thinking of the candy kind that look like sour patch kids and fruit jellies and putting those in a sandwich baggy on my carry on. The thing I am nervous about is the the hash. A few idea I came up with is pressing the hash very flat in between two plastic cards in my wallet and have it go thru the x-ray machine and my other idea is cutting a rice krispie treat in half and molding the hash into a long flat shape and pressing it against the one side and then mold the treat it back up with the other half. Any thoughts or ideas? I am not worried about drug dogs because Ive never seen one in my 1000x's flying.

Thanks!


----------



## DeeTee (Dec 10, 2012)

I pesonally would not attempt to bring hash on a plane, too risky, I'm sure you know the cosiquent of trying to bring drugs on board, not worth the risk.


----------



## chikalaki (Dec 10, 2012)

DeeTee said:


> I pesonally would not attempt to bring hash on a plane, too risky, I'm sure you know the cosiquent of trying to bring drugs on board, not worth the risk.


The only possible risk I can see happening is the TSA calls the local authorities and I have to explain to them I accidentally brought it aboard and I maybe miss my flight.


----------



## DeeTee (Dec 10, 2012)

I seriously doubt you'll get away with that excuse, I'm sure it's been tried before.


----------



## C Cat (Dec 19, 2012)

*

I only ate the inside of the rice crispy cause its the softest! I swear!


~C That Cat?​




*


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 19, 2012)

I wouldn't. Many I know take weed with them (they don't care so long as ur legal here it seems) but idk anyone willing to walk up to tsa (homeland security) and hand em a bag with a manufactured federally prohibited concentrate of any sort. If I did know someone they're likely in prison.


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 19, 2012)

mail it bro


----------



## ckrescho (Dec 27, 2012)

I brought edibles on the plane from San Fran back to AZ several years ago. They probably won't find it, but if they do it will be a problem.


----------



## Jersey'sFinest (Jan 10, 2013)

Like Brim said, Mail It. Triple vacuum seal 1st. Why risk Federal time? Come on dude.


----------



## mo2oregon (Feb 10, 2013)

Federal time for mailing, too. Put it in your suitcase to be checked. Buy some local coffee (stumptown?) and creamer. Dump some out. Put it in. Refill container mostly. Make it look like you r using the coffee and creamer. Put those in gallon bags to prevent powder and smell from getting on your clothes and stuff. Pack clothes around it. Hand suitcase to airport personnel. I've heard of people using oatmeal containers which might work better because it is inconspicuous. open container, dump out oatmeal, refill. Just don't take it on your carry-on.

We are talking about legally obtained prescription medication, right?


----------

